# New all purpose Furry Discord Server!



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi
I've just put the finishing touches on my new server. Its not 100% complete yet because i want to shape it to peoples liking, for maximum enjoyment.

The Server is not very full right now but I assure you the few members already there are quite friendly.

We are an all purpose server, so everyone is welcome. If you just want to interact with and meet other Furs, we got you. Are you and avid Role player? We have space for you. Do you want to share art or advertise your art to others? We have a space for you too.

We do have NSFW spaces for all of the above listed activities, these areas are secluded from the SFW areas and may only be accessed if you verify your age.

When you join the server you will only see the Rules, Welcome, and Applications areas.
To become a member simply say hello in the Applications area or message a staff member or myself and we can get you properly set up.

If you wish to Access the NSFW areas we will need to see proof you are 18 or older, this will be explained in further detail when you join the server.

Anyways I hope this server sounds interesting, please stop by and give my server a try. I hope to grow it to a sizable community.

Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 14, 2019)

Feel free to leave a message here if you have questions!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 16, 2019)

Heckin bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 18, 2019)

Das Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## fourur (May 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (May 12, 2019)

fourur said:


> bump


Bump indeed


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bump

Servers going well everyone, join the fun!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i'd like to know what you mean by identification before i join


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i'd like to know what you mean by identification before i join



Just some sorta proof you are 18 or older, we allow you to blur everything unnecessary on the card. Theres no risk of I'd theft.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

nah that


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jul 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Awoos the Plush (Dec 18, 2019)

the link doesn't work TwT


----------

